# New member... with lots of cats!



## Eyssa (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello everyone, I'd like to just introduce myself...

I've got 9 cats altogether, from ages 1-7 years, along with 3 dogs, 5 rabbits, 1 hermit crab, and 1 betta fish... so obviously you can see that cats rule above all else.  I'd probably have more animals if my parents would let me (haha), but after I'm done with college and get my things settled I'm sure that I'll have room for lots more rescue kitties.

I hope to pop into a few threads here and there!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

We're going to need to see lots of pictures!


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Eyssa (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you for the welcome! Oh yes, I'll be posting some pictures pretty soon.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------

